# Help!! house sold but neighbour getting nasty!!!



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey there!! hope no one minds me asking for advice about this?? 

Just sold our house and everything is moving along nicely! 

neighbour1 has found out we've sold and is miffed as hers was on the market for a year and no takers!
My garden and her garden share a boundary - with neighbour 2 in the middle with a smaller garden - first neighbour used some of her land to build a house on and then sold it so my garden also has a boundary with 2nd neighbour!!

Still with me??!!   

Before 2nd neighbour moved in , the previous owner put a fence up (7 years ago!),all paid for by them - nothing to do with us.
First neighbour is now demanding the removal of a concrete post holding up this fence that encroaches her garden by about 6 inches. 
She is telling me that it must be my fence as it has a boundary with my garden and is threatening solicitors and disputes etc etc which of course I dont want as Ive just sold!!

So, what do I do? Is it anything to do with me? should I ignore and accept its just sour grapes on her part? is it 2nd neighbours responsibility?
Help!!!!
Thanks 
Yonny xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

You can ask your solicitor to check the. Oundaries with the land registry as it should be marked who is responsible for each side. Your buyer will find out in the searches so might be just as easy to check now for yourself to resolve any issues that might delay things. Sounds like your neighbour is a maregood luck with the move.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi yonny

What a pain in the butt!!  I presume that you've exchanged contracts but that you have not yet completed the house sale?  As well as getting the solicitor to check the boundaries, I'd also tell your solicitor in any event because it's the sort of thing that you are obliged to inform the buyer of (I think!) and so your solicitor will probably need to inform the purchaser's solicitor.

Good luck getting it sorted.

xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

These things will be checked over by a solicitor anyway, but best to try and get things sorted as you normally have to declare if there are any disputes with neighbours, especially over boundaries.  It might be worth checking the party wall regulations - which includes fencing (a surveyor should be able to give you info, and may advise for free if you just tell them the situation), if the fence is on the boundary it may be that the post holding it can encroach the neighbours land, in the same way that foundations of an extension can encroach on a neighbours land.  

As for the neighbour stating that it's your fence, then unless there is something written down in the deeds about whose boundary is whose, it may well be deemed joint responsibility between all parties.  We moved in to a brand new house 2 years ago and none of the boundaries have been issued ownership.  I questioned our solicitor about how we'd know who would be responsible for replacement etc if a fence blew down and he said it would something for us to all agree with.. noone could claim/deny responsibility.

Good luck.

C
x


----------

